# Can anyone recommend a fast growing climbing plant



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Any help please, looking for a fast growing climber for back right of my viv..


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Either pothos or Philodendron scandens ('sweetheart vine') might do, or for tight coverage, one of the ficus.


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Gonna order some Philodendron scandens from rainforest vivs :notworthy:


----------



## viper_xcm (Jul 22, 2010)

Ficus pumila (creeping fig) works great for me


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

creg said:


> Gonna order some Philodendron scandens from rainforest vivs :notworthy:


I find it useful to 'pin' stems to parts of the background with wire bent into 'U' shapes- it starts clinging for itself quite quickly. :2thumb:


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> I find it useful to 'pin' stems to parts of the background with wire bent into 'U' shapes- it starts clinging for itself quite quickly. :2thumb:


I actually did that before with some ficus, the exo terra backgrounds make it especially easy to do this. Need to find somewhere else to order philodendron though, rainforestvivs is charging 4 pound just for postage of a cutting.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Terraworld tropicals on eBay had established philodendrans at fair prices. but they seem tp be out of stock. 

They have got ficus pumilia 
LIVE TERRARIUM FOLIAGE PLANT: Ficus pumila (Green Creeping Fig) | eBay


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

plasma234 said:


> Terraworld tropicals on eBay had established philodendrans at fair prices. but they seem tp be out of stock.
> 
> They have got ficus pumilia
> LIVE TERRARIUM FOLIAGE PLANT: Ficus pumila (Green Creeping Fig) | eBay


Cheers for the link mate, i might buy the ficus but would prefer something larger.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LIVE-TERR...arden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1e83dee4e7
this is the one i had that died, it grew like a weed for ages then seemed to die for no reason.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

+1 for Ficus, it will grow as big as you let it, and pretty quickly


----------



## frogger1 (Jan 6, 2014)

i get plants from Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper they have a huge collection hope this helps and yeah philodendron and the creeping fig are good ones


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

You can also buy a 'parent' plant in places like B&Q and Homebase- it grows from cuttings easily, and you have a ready, ongoing supply of young plants raised without added chemicals. :2thumb:


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> You can also buy a 'parent' plant in places like B&Q and Homebase- it grows from cuttings easily, and you have a ready, ongoing supply of young plants raised without added chemicals. :2thumb:


I tried B&Q but they didn't have anything decent except for a lily. I'm going to try Homebase this weekend.

I order a cutting from dartfrog, can't believe this cost 3 quid + postage :gasp:


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

extortionate! better make sure you keep it alive lol


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

CloudForest said:


> extortionate! better make sure you keep it alive lol


:lol2: Tell me about it, i won't be buying a cutting ever again.


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

It's worth it. That stuff grows like wildfire...


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

What is it Creg,looks like tradescantia,but not sure from the pic. How far are you from Evesham mate?

Its a bargain got pretty leaves stems and everything,LMAO. In all honesty Creg I would expect to buy a smallish bit if being sold as a cutting. they tend to take better if unrooted. Essentially the cutting needs to root before it looses the water in side it via transpiration through the leaves,so too many leaves will make it harder to get it to take.

Stu


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

soundstounite said:


> What is it Creg,looks like tradescantia,but not sure from the pic. How far are you from Evesham mate?
> 
> Its a bargain got pretty leaves stems and everything,LMAO. In all honesty Creg I would expect to buy a smallish bit if being sold as a cutting. they tend to take better if unrooted. Essentially the cutting needs to root before it looses the water in side it via transpiration through the leaves,so too many leaves will make it harder to get it to take.
> 
> Stu


Hi stu, its pellonia repens. I've never bought cuttings before so didn't know whether it was good or bad but I felt a bit miffed by how small it was. You have made me feel better about it though lol 

I'm from near Halesowen, not massively far from Evesham.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I felt the same over some cuttings I had bought from the site. The price of the cutting was not my problem it was the shipping costs, but I never send parcels and so do not understand the costs. 

What I did find is the cutting grew stronger than say a mature potted plant. Maybe the cuttings adapt quicker to viv environments and the mature plants need to re adapt to survive. 

Give the cutting good light and there correct amount of water and in a month or two you will not be dissapointed. As I was not, I even had to trim and throw a lot out after a 5 months :2thumb:


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

Another +1 on the ficus , rapid tight growth once its got going.


----------

